# Softwaretipp zum Üben für die Prüfung



## Fördeangler (4. August 2010)

Hallo,
hier einmal einen Tipp für alle die sich auf den Angelschein vorbereiten und sich z. B. davor fürchten, Fische anhand des Bildes erkennen zu müssen. Mit der kostenlosen Software "QUIZ Pro" könnt ihr euch selber leicht Tests erstellen 
(Multiple Choice-/oder Texteingabefragen).
Den Downloadlink findet ihr unter:

http://www.freeware.de/software/quizpro_337.html

Viel Erfolg bei eurer Prüfung! :m


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (5. August 2010)

*AW: Softwaretipp zum Üben für die Prüfung*

gutes programm


----------

